# Bubble rig lures?



## Jasper (Jun 3, 2009)

I love fishing bubble rigs off the pier and in the surf. I've always used straw rigs, specifically the flourescent tubing stuff used for sunglasses. I'm thinking about trying some different lures this summer - maybe some small spoons or something. What all have you used under a bubble? I'd like something with more baitfish type flash than a tube.

Thanks!


----------



## florida boy (Jun 3, 2009)

anything that can be used under a equalizer can be used . I use red jig head with white and pink grub or electric chicken in color .


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 3, 2009)

Use a Clouser Minnow.You will be glad.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Jun 3, 2009)

i will testify paymaster's flies work!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Recurve36.One day I am gonna catch me one of those monster redfish like your avatar.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 4, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Use a Clouser Minnow.You will be glad.



Looks good - I'll give it a shot next month. Where do you get em? Ever added a treble as a trailer?


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 4, 2009)

Jasper said:


> Looks good - I'll give it a shot next month. Where do you get em? Ever added a treble as a trailer?



I tie them myself.I don't use a treble with them.Send me your address by PM and I will send you a couple to try.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 5, 2009)

Clousers in the mail!Let me know how they work out for ya.


----------

